# Лечение позвоночника и опорно-двигательного аппарата в будущем



## Andrey108 (30 Июл 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане, как Вы думаете как будут лечить грыжи через 20 лет ? делимся своими мыслями, даже если они могут показаться фантастичными)
Добавлено: Jul 30, 2013 1:02 PM
я думаю что под контролем какогото аппарата в грыжу непосредственно будут колоть какоето вещество которое за пару дней ее растворит, не причинив врежд другим тканям, таким образом удаление грыж будеть чтото сродне походу к стоматологу) операции будут не нужны. а в сам диск будут вводить стволовые клетки которые его за месяц восстановят


----------



## футболист. (31 Июл 2013)

Андрюх хватит уже бредить чудо-методами! уже темы фантастические заводить стал! ты кажется слишком зациклился на оперативных методах! УЖ СДЕЛАЙ ТЫ СЕБЕ КАКУЮ НИБУДЬ ОПЕРАЦИЮ что ли,чтоб удовлетвориться наконец! Какая бы не была операция-мое мнение что придется так или иначе работать над мышцами. и пожизненно работать! иначе процесс не затормозить!
А если уж изобретут чудо-чудо метод то для"сильных мира сего".
Добавлено: Jul 31, 2013 7:40 PM


Andrey108 написал(а):


> Уважаемые форумчане, как Вы думаете как будут лечить грыжи через 20 лет ? делимся своими мыслями, даже если они могут показаться фантастичными)
> Добавлено: Jul 30, 2013 1:02 PM
> я думаю что под контролем какогото аппарата в грыжу непосредственно будут колоть какоето вещество которое за пару дней ее растворит, не причинив врежд другим тканям, таким образом удаление грыж будеть чтото сродне походу к стоматологу) операции будут не нужны. а в сам диск будут вводить стволовые клетки которые его за месяц восстановят


описал хорошо,только грыжа состоит из такого же студенистого вещества что и не грыжа Если только этот чудо вещество можно будет запрограммировать чтоб например "рассосать 3.5мм а остальное не надо" типа того?


----------



## Andrey108 (31 Июл 2013)

лет 20 назад эндоскопическая микро казалась чудом)
Добавлено: Jul 31, 2013 7:42 PM
японцы сейчас испытывают такой фермент, уже заканчивают клинические испытания


----------



## футболист. (31 Июл 2013)

Согласен!


----------



## Andrey108 (31 Июл 2013)

хотя... если эпидуроскопия покажет хорошие результаты то наверно больше ничего изобретать не надо будет...главное чтоб появилось у нас и доступно по цене было


----------



## футболист. (31 Июл 2013)

Думаю нам будет столько лет когда закончат эти испытания Вот думаю Андрюх дать тебе лям евро ты наверное сначало бы свою грыжу выпарил,потом заморозил,потом микродискектомию сделал,ну а на последок вырезал бы к чертям там все и вставил бы себе м6! шучу


----------



## Andrey108 (31 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Думаю нам будет столько лет когда закончат эти испытания Вот думаю Андрюх дать тебе лям евро ты наверное сначало бы свою грыжу выпарил,потом заморозил,потом микродискектомию сделал,ну а на последок вырезал бы к чертям там все и вставил бы себе м6! шучу


да, эксперимент ради науки...)


----------



## футболист. (31 Июл 2013)

Кстати смотрел как то в новостях сюжет о том как немецкии хирург вынес предложение о том что можно менять весь позвоночник на титановый аналог,в точности повторяющии биомеханику! якобы тоже ведутся исследования по этому поводу.В первую очередь для тех у кого множество грыж или перелом позвоночника.В Гамбурге что ли.


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Авг 2013)

нет не видел, но  хорошо что это возможно, комуто действительно жизнь спасет такое.... конечно если денег хватит


----------



## Destroyer (23 Авг 2013)

*За чем будущее?*

Очень интересно узнать у вас, что вы думаете о будущем лечения позвоночника и опорно-двигательного аппарата в целом? Нужно ли будет "резать" или можно будет обойтись недолгой процедурой? Какой из экспериментальных методов сейчас имеют право на существование?


----------



## Andrey108 (9 Сен 2013)

я недавно нашел что придумали аппарат который направленой микроволной с точностью до миллиметра может разрушать ткань, вот его планируют для удаления грыж без разраза


----------



## bo2013 (10 Сен 2013)

эндоскопическая хирургия с интраоперационным мрт контролем высокого разрешения в режиме онлайн..Значит.часть операции будет делать робототехника,задние спондилодезы втыкают при помощи роботов уже сейчас.


----------

